# Loud sliding glass door



## mjswindows (Aug 31, 2005)

*sliding glass door*

You need to adjust the rollers,and lube the track 
www.mjswindows.com


----------



## nicknackynoo (Aug 18, 2005)

I've just taken my sliding door off as its getting replaced with normal opening ones. On looking underneath the whole thing slides along on a nylon roller on top of an aluminium track.
This track used to have a metal cover on but came off through use, so that made it harder to slide. Also check the rollers haven't 'squared' themselves off. Unfortunately you'll have to remove the door to check!
this is easy to do as all you have to do is get someone to help you to lift it up into the frame and the bottom will now be clear to tilt out (you'll now be thinking that was too easy and worrying about security!) trust me i've just done it and wondered why i haven't been burgled, unless of course you've installed all sorts of anti - lift devices.
Once off give the track a wipe, if the wheels were like mine, made of nylon, then do not oil or grease the track as this attacks the nylon.

Cheers


----------



## Jennifer007 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good quality sliding doors are supposed to slide silently and never leave the track, even if you try. I'm very satisfied with mine, you may see for yourself at www.slidingdoorco.com if you want. Maybe they can answer your questions more professionally .


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Sure they are supposed to slide quietly. That when all works well.
Most Glass patio doors I have ran across do lift up and out like nikanoo spoke of. This would probably be a good place to start. Most times it will show the culprit of a hard or noisy door. Flattened rollers, damaged track, to even gravel caught up in there. The link provided by Elaine seems to apply only to closet style sliding doors. This would not be the same for a patio style glass door or even a shower door.


----------

